# Norwegian: Lemming



## The_Red_Lion

Hi there,

I was wondering what the Norwegian word is for a *Lemming*. The small arctic rodent. Is it just *Lemming*?  I can't find anything in my, albeit small dictionaries, or the online ones. I expect there will be a latin name as well, but I am really interested in what a Norwegian non-scientist would call one.

My English dictionary seems to suggest there is some Norwegian connection.

Cheers.


----------



## oskhen

The_Red_Lion said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering what the Norwegian word is for a *Lemming*. The small arctic rodent. Is it just *Lemming*?  I can't find anything in my, albeit small dictionaries, or the online ones. I expect there will be a latin name as well, but I am really interested in what a Norwegian non-scientist would call one.
> 
> My English dictionary seems to suggest there is some Norwegian connection.
> 
> Cheers.


 

It's *lemen*. I'm not sure if there are different possible ways of pronouncing it, but I think I've often heard it said like "*lem*men", with strong stress on the first syllable. Correct me if I'm mistaken, anyone.


----------



## Arrius

*lemming* "small arctic rodent," 1607, from Norw. _lemming,_ from O.N. _lomundr_ "lemming." Perhaps from Lapp _luomek._ Fig. sense (in reference to their mass migrations that sometimes end in plunges into the sea) is from 1959. (Online Etymological Dictionary).


----------



## Pteppic

I don't think I've ever heard anyone refer to them as "lemming" in Norweigan - maybe it's an older variant? 'Lemen' is the only name I've ever heard.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Pteppic said:


> I don't think I've ever heard anyone refer to them as "lemming" in Norweigan - maybe it's an older variant? 'Lemen' is the only name I've ever heard.


I found the following different Norwegian names for it (without specifying timeline): _lemen, lemælle, lemældre, lemende, lemming_,_ lom(h)und_, and the Swedish word in use today is _lämmel, _also borrowed from Norwegian. The species most common in Scandinavia is the Norway Lemming (_Lemmus lemmus_).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norway_Lemming

/Wilma


----------



## oskhen

Wilma_Sweden said:


> I found the following different Norwegian names for it (without specifying timeline): _lemen, lemælle, lemældre, lemende, lemming_,_ lom(h)und_, and the Swedish word in use today is _lämmel, _also borrowed from Norwegian. The species most common in Scandinavia is the Norway Lemming (_Lemmus lemmus_).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norway_Lemming
> 
> /Wilma


 
As Pteppic, I've never heard "lemming" in Norwegian before. I think it's safe to say that if you keep with "lemen", people will understand what you mean.


Edit: On Wikipedia.no, it says "lemen", also called "lomhund" (which I've never heard before, either). There was no entry for "lemming"


----------



## The_Red_Lion

OK, thanks for all those. Lemen seems fine for me.


----------



## Arrius

I should imagine that _lomhund_ is a corruption of_ lemende_ the ending of which has really nothing to do with with_ hund,_ the Norwegian word for dog, by analogy with German _Seehund _(literally sea-dog, also called Robbe) or seal.


----------



## aaspraak

I agree with the others that the animal is called *lemen* in Norwegian. 

I think I have read somewhere that it can be/has also been called *lomhund*. I've never heard any of the other names.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Wilma_Sweden said:


> I found the following different Norwegian names for it (*without specifying timeline*): _lemen, lemælle, lemældre, lemende, lemming_,_ lom(h)und_


OK. Lemen it is, today. 

However, as I understand most of the above words I found are probably old and obsolete or never Norwegian in the first place,  I'd be interested to see what a Norwegian etymological dictionary would say, just out of curiosity. If any of you Norwegians have one or know of a good one, please let me know! Since the word was Norwegian in the first place, I'd be more prepared to trust a Norwegian source...

/Wilma


----------

